# Truss Frame I.D. Help Please!



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 3, 2020)

Some of you may have seen this bike previously in the general section of the forum posted by Buck Hughs.  Anyway this one has me stumped as to who built it?  Any thoughts are appreciated.  It has offset badge holes with the hole on the right lower than the left side.  The fork and head tube have remains of nickel plating.  I can’t find a serial number anywhere; I am guessing the numbers and name on the bottom bracket are for police registration.  The underside of the fork crown is different from anything I have seen. Thank you for any help!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 3, 2020)

Hawthorne Marathon?????

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 3, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Hawthorne Marathon?????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Thank you for your input Kenny.  I believe the Marathon used three screws to secure the badge, at least that is what the catalog image shows.  Does anyone own a Marathon or a badge to confirm this?  Also this chain ring is 72 teeth whereas the Marathon's claim to fame was an 80 tooth chain ring; the rear cog is slightly different as well.  It appears Hawthorne offered that model in a roadster frame style, not a truss frame.









						Where Is That Illustration Of The Hawthorne Marathon ... w/80-T Chainring .. ??? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Help  ... I've been almost everywhere on The CABE and  am having my fair-share  of frustration ... can't re-locate the thread with the teen's-era Hawthorne Marathon Bicycle ...  Help  !! ........ thanks a heap ...  ..................  patric




					thecabe.com


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 3, 2020)

????





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricker (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks like a Great Western bottom bracket- at least the adjustable cone. Doesn't look like fauber anything else though
Sorry not much help...


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 3, 2020)

I think it’s possible it’s a Simmons LaClede. That badge hole looks to be in a similar spot.
my guess. I have a 1918 Westminster with the same fork and lock nut. That’s my guess. Sadly I never tracked down exactly what manufacturer made them.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 3, 2020)

My Simmons fork...


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 3, 2020)

Thank you Glenn and Lester!  It also is blue with gold pins which matches the advertisement Lester has posted.  Anyone have a badge available to try out?


----------



## gkeep (Aug 3, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you Glenn and Lester!  It also is blue with gold pins which matches the advertisement Lester has posted.  Anyone have a badge available to try out?



Thats "Hudson Blue" and what a fine looking wheel! Now you need some other nice Keen Kutter items to mount on it. I wonder if that catalog has a page of Ken Kutter brand lights and bells?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 3, 2020)

I believe that Snyder may be the manufacturer; and agree with E.C. Simmons badges most likely.




Not sure if Miami made bikes for Simmons as well, maybe prior to Snyder, or if they used the same or similar badges(?).








						What do I have here? Truss frame Miami built Flying Merkel? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I just picked this up from Hershey. The chain ring looks Colson.




					thecabe.com
				











						Sold - 1920 Simmons Miami built bike | Archive (sold)
					

Nice Original 1920 Westminster Juvenile camel back Model #FB-1 bicycle made by Miami Cycle & mfg co sold thru E C Simmons hardware stores  $1200.00 Shipped to lower 48 states




					thecabe.com


----------



## lgrinnings (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm guessing this is the badge you need. You can see the offset screws. It's funny, but my first thought when looking at the bike was Hudson by Miami, but the badge holes were clearly wrong. It may be coincidence, but the script and banner style of this badge is at least similar to the Hudson Badge and the color of the bike, according to the catalog, is Hudson Blue (obviously this could be referencing the river i.e. Potomac Blue, but still interesting details).


----------

